# No health insurance, found a lump



## MR SMITH (12 Jun 2014)

I am a married man (32) with 2 kids, a 2 year old and an 12 week old, My wife and kids have health insurance but I do not as we could not afford it. This morning in the shower I felt what seems like a lump on one of my testicles. My wife is studying at the moment and has exams next week. I have not told her what I noticed, and i have not got it checked out yet, my question is what are the consequences of not have health insurance? should I get health insurance before I get it checked out in case it is something serious? Should I tell my wife or say nothing and get it checked out first? Any responses would be greatly appreciated as am very nervous, worried and anxious.
Thank you


----------



## wbbs (12 Jun 2014)

No point taking out health insurance now, go to the doctor, you will be seen within the public system and if they think it is serious you will be seen fairly quickly.   Main difference will be you won't get private/semi private room but you should receive equally good care if needed.   Hopefully it will be a thing of nothing, make appointment today!


----------



## dem_syhp (12 Jun 2014)

Go to your GP now and let him/her determine next course of action.   It may be nothing to worry about and you are worrying now needlessly. 

When it comes to private v's public within oncology you would not be able to go to one of the private centres.  But within the public system it is one list - there is no differentiation between the public and private patients when it comes to treatment times.


----------



## 110quests (12 Jun 2014)

Hi, MR SMITH, I appreciate you are very alarmed and anxious. Perhaps you would phone the National cancer Helpline 1800200700 and you will get information and a listening ear to your predicament. 

Even if you take out private insurance today, benefits will not kick in immediately as there is a waiting period depending when you gave up your cover.

You don't want to upset your wife's exams, so you could if you want go see your GP who will start the process of identifying your problem. When the exams are over tell your wife what has happened and why you kept it to yourself. If you are as stressed as you say, your wife will probably notice ? 

So, try phoning above no. and I would presume they will advise best course of action  Good luck.

As far as I have heard you will get through public health system fairly smartly if you have to go for tests etc.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jun 2014)

The question has been answered.

There is no point in taking out medical insurance now. 

Go to your doctor. 

Sorry, but we don't diagnose medical issues on askaboutmoney and people can't resist the temptation to do so. 

Brendan


----------

